# Installing An Electric Tongue Jack



## macbcubed (May 10, 2011)

About to install an electric tongue jack (barker) but I thought I read somebody suggesting not to wire it directly to the battery or something like that to avoid a battery drain or path for a battery drain or something like that. Could be I've confused it with something else but is there any reason not to wire it directly to the battery (with the inline fuse of course) when I install it? Thanks.


----------



## OutbackKampers (Mar 25, 2012)

Go ahead and wire it to the battery. No reason to worry about a parasitic drain. The on/off switch on the power jack will take care of that.


----------



## duggy (Mar 17, 2010)

Wire it direct.


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

To improve the ground circuit which uses the point where the jack is bolted to the tongue, place star washers between the jack and the tongue. They will dig into both the jack and the frame to make a more solid ground connection.


----------



## willingtonpaul (Apr 16, 2010)

CamperAndy said:


> To improve the ground circuit which uses the point where the jack is bolted to the tongue, place star washers between the jack and the tongue. They will dig into both the jack and the frame to make a more solid ground connection.


This is good advice. My husky setup came with the star washers. Not sure if the barker does, but if not get them. An automotive parts store will know what you need.


----------



## raynardo (Jun 8, 2007)

I just installed a new Barker jack a couple of weeks ago.

it's extremely easy (which means even I can do it). Three bolts to attach it to the frame, one bolt to attach the foot to the tube, and then wiring it directly to the battery terminal. Because mine was a replacement, I had extra wire for the old Barker jack to splice into the new wire to make the connection long enough for my battery terminal.

I upgraded from an 18" lift to a 24" lift.


----------



## Leedek (Nov 28, 2010)

Just a comment on the direct wiring. I decided that I would add a second switch in line to the up/down switch on my jack. There was one time in the past when my trailer was not behind the fence/gate at my home. Unfortunately the young children in the neighborhood do not respect other people's property. I came out to load the trailer for travel one morning and happened to notice the tongue jack had been raised. The stabilizing jacks were lowered in place and the trailer was still "up". It was disconcerting to say the least. I decided to install the second in-line switch next to the hitch light switch. It makes it so the kids that like to flip switches don't end up under my trailer or the trailer falling uncontrolled. It functionally disables the switch on top of the jack until I flip this second safety switch.


----------



## Scoutr2 (Aug 21, 2006)

Leedek said:


> Just a comment on the direct wiring. I decided that I would add a second switch in line to the up/down switch on my jack. There was one time in the past when my trailer was not behind the fence/gate at my home. Unfortunately the young children in the neighborhood do not respect other people's property. I came out to load the trailer for travel one morning and happened to notice the tongue jack had been raised. The stabilizing jacks were lowered in place and the trailer was still "up". It was disconcerting to say the least. I decided to install the second in-line switch next to the hitch light switch. It makes it so the kids that like to flip switches don't end up under my trailer or the trailer falling uncontrolled. It functionally disables the switch on top of the jack until I flip this second safety switch.


I wired my electric tongue jack through the electrical disconnect switch that I installed - for the same reasons stated above. (I used a sealed disconnect switch like that used on heavy equipment. It requires a special key to turn the power ON and OFF.) When I turn the power ON, connecting the battery to the trailer's electrical system, it also turns on the power to the tongue jack.

Mike


----------



## Red Beard (Feb 13, 2010)

X2 on wiring to a switch...I installed a master cutoff switch. 
When the switch is off everything is off. Little fingers and forgetful old people can't drain the batteries.


----------



## rjstorlie (Sep 12, 2011)

I picked up a male and female cord plugs at the hardware store. Picked the style that has the neutral prong sideways, eliminates a normal 110 plug fitting. Wired the female end to the battery and leave it outside the battery box, the male plug to the trailer jack. When I want to use the jack, just plug it into the battery, disconnect when not in use.

The other bonus is I wired my portable battery charger with the same style male plug. When I need to charge the battery just plug the charger into the female charger end sticking outside the battery box.
This way I don't have to take off my battery box cover, keeps everything clean, and with the sideways plug, no way to reverse polarity.

I will post pics if anyone is interested


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

rjstorlie said:


> I picked up a male and female cord plugs at the hardware store. Picked the style that has the neutral prong sideways, eliminates a normal 110 plug fitting. Wired the female end to the battery and leave it outside the battery box, the male plug to the trailer jack. When I want to use the jack, just plug it into the battery, disconnect when not in use.
> 
> The other bonus is I wired my portable battery charger with the same style male plug. When I need to charge the battery just plug the charger into the female charger end sticking outside the battery box.
> This way I don't have to take off my battery box cover, keeps everything clean, and with the sideways plug, no way to reverse polarity.
> ...


Since it is only 12 vdc it is not the end of the world (maybe the end of the charger)but that is not a safe practice for the charger.


----------



## bobeileen (Oct 10, 2012)

I just bought a 23KRS (2007) and am trying to find an electric tongue jack that will fit and not obstruct my propane/battery cover removal AND allow me to open my truck tailgate. The space is tight there! Any suggestions would be appreciated. I will be using the jack to do the lifting when I install the equalizer arms, so I am looking at a 4000 or 4500 pound rated lift.
Thanks
Bob


----------



## RDS (Jul 20, 2011)

bobeileen said:


> I just bought a 23KRS (2007) and am trying to find an electric tongue jack that will fit and not obstruct my propane/battery cover removal AND allow me to open my truck tailgate. The space is tight there! Any suggestions would be appreciated. I will be using the jack to do the lifting when I install the equalizer arms, so I am looking at a 4000 or 4500 pound rated lift.
> Thanks
> Bob


I recently installed a Husky 4500 pound unit on mine and love it..

I can open tailgate and get lp tank cover on and off. ( have to angle it a bit)

The ajustable foot is great!!!


----------

